# dans plusieurs États, incluant l'Arizona, la Floride et le Wisconsin



## Charlie Parker

Voici une phrase tirée d'un article dans _L'actualité _: « De façon plus inquiétante pour son équipe, aujourd'hui il [le présidant sortant Trump] tire manifestement de l'arrière non seulement à l'échelle nationale face au candidat du Parti démocrate,...mais également dans plusieurs États clés dont il aura besoin en novembre pour espérer remporter un deuxième mandat, incluant l'Arizona, la Floride et le Wisconsin. » C'est le mot _incluant _qui me gêne et qui me semble un anglicisme. Je me base sur cet article dans la BDL. Moi, j'aurais écrit _dont _ou _y compris l'Arizona etc._ Ai-je raison ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Spontanément, je n'aurais sans doute pas utilisé _incluant_ dans ce contexte, mais plutôt _notamment_. Cela dit, je ne pense pas que l'on puisse le considérer comme un anglicisme dans ce cas.


----------



## Mai10six

La phrase semble correcte au premier abord, mais en y regardant de plus près, oui, vous avez raison. _Dont _ou _y compris_ s'imposent, et _incluant _est selon moi un calque de l'anglais _including _(qui n'est d'ailleurs pas un gérondif, mais une préposition), alors que le français _incluant _est bien un participe présent.
Le problème est ici qu'_incluant _se rapporte à _plusieurs États-clés_, or _"plusieurs États-clés incluant l'Arizona, la Floride et le Wisconsin_ est absurde: elle semble dire que ces "_plusieurs Etats-clés"_ incluent tous l'Arizona, la Floride et le Wisconsin.
Il aurait fallu mentionner un référent unique à incluant, dire par exemple "...dans un ensemble d'Etats-clés, incluant l'Arizona, la Floride et le Wisconsin" pour que la phrase soit correcte en l'état car (TFLi, c'est moi qui souligne) :


> INCLURE, verbe trans.
> *A.  −* Mettre, comprendre quelque chose dans autre chose qui le contient.


----------



## Maître Capello

Mai10six said:


> Il aurait fallu mentionner un référent unique à incluant


Je ne vois pas pourquoi ce serait impératif. Le contenant peut aussi être implicite par métonymie.


----------



## Mai10six

Je vous ai connu plus pointilleux, Maître Capello.  Considérer _"plusieurs pays"_ comme un contenant par métonymie est plutôt audacieux. Mais j'aime assez l'idée finalement. Ne perdons pas de vue cependant que le contexte est un article de journal (canadien si je ne me trompe) et que la règle principale de rédaction en journalisme est la clarté. Ce qu'on va apprécier chez Proust ou Stendhal laissera perplexe les lecteurs (attentifs) d'un quotidien... comme Charlie Parker par exemple. 
En outre, explorant le lien qu'il indique, je trouve ces commentaires et ces exemples assez clairs et assez proches de la phrase fautive d'une part, de ma formulation corrigée d'autre part:


> Les participes présents incluant et excluant sont bien employés lorsqu’ils se rapportent à un nom ou à un pronom, et qu’ils peuvent être respectivement remplacés par qui inclut et par qui exclut.
> Exemples:
> [...]
> _- * La liste des* pays signataires, excluant / qui exclut le Canada, a été dévoilée hier._
> 
> Le non-respect de cette règle donne lieu à des constructions boiteuses faisant entorse à la logique.
> Exemples:
> [...]
> *Les pays signataires, incluant le Canada,* se sont rassemblés hier. (Aucun pays n’inclut le Canada.)
> 
> Notons que, dans un contexte de traduction, les ouvrages de référence tracent un parallèle entre l’omniprésence de la préposition anglaise including, son influence dans la recherche d’équivalence et *l’emploi critiqué d’incluant à la manière d’une préposition en français*.


----------



## Charlie Parker

J'abonde dans le sens de Mai10six.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour moi, tous les exemples de la BDL ne sont pas à mettre dans le même panier : certains sont plus acceptables que d'autres.

En particulier, le premier exemple est certainement inacceptable car les lois provinciales ne sont pas incluses dans les lois fédérales :

_La loi fédérale, incluant les lois provinciales, interdit la vente de tabac aux mineurs._ ​
Le Canada fait en revanche partie des pays signataires :

_Les pays signataires, incluant le Canada, se sont rassemblés hier._ ()​
À noter d'ailleurs le rôle essentiel des virgules sans lesquelles la phrase devient inacceptable car la phrase impliquerait alors nécessairement que chacun de ces pays signataires inclue le Canada :

_Les pays signataires incluant le Canada se sont rassemblés hier._ ​


----------



## Mai10six

Maître Capello said:


> _Les pays signataires, incluant le Canada, se sont rassemblés hier (   ) ._


Cette forme me paraît toujours bancale (les pays signataires "n'incluent" pas le Canada, mais on en revient à votre idée de métonymie),
Je lui préfère de beaucoup:
_Les pays signataires, Canada y compris / dont le Canada / et parmi eux le Canada, se sont rassemblés hier._
ou à la rigueur:
_Les pays signataires, Canada inclus _(sous entendu: dans le nombre_), se sont rassemblés hier._


----------



## OLN

_Trump tire de l'arrière (...)  également dans plusieurs États clés dont il aura besoin pour  (...), incluant l'Arizona, la Floride et le Wisconsin._​
_Incluant_ est pour moi aussi instinctivement le participe présent dont le sujet est Trump et non une préposition. On dirait qu'il décide d'y inclure ces trois États, donc d'étendre la définition d'« État clé » dont il a besoin à ces trois États.
Si on veut dire qu'il aura particulièrement besoin de ces trois États, _incluant_ est un mauvais choix.

..., parmi lesquels des États cruciaux comme...
..., dont notamment...


----------



## Maître Capello

Mai10six said:


> Je lui préfère de beaucoup:
> _Les pays signataires, Canada y compris / dont le Canada / et parmi eux le Canada, se sont rassemblés hier._


Oui, je vous rejoins entièrement sur ce point.  Je voulais seulement exprimer le fait que, quoique peut-être un peu bancale, _incluant_ est dans ce cas envisageable (en tout cas pour moi), contrairement à d'autres emplois où _incluant_ est impensable.


----------



## Chimel

OLN said:


> ..., dont notamment…


C'est un peu un pléonasme, non? Pour moi, c'est soit _dont_, soit _notamment_, mais pas les deux à la fois.

Sur le fond de la question, je rejoins MC: l'usage de _incluant_ peut certes être critiqué ici si on examine la structure de la phrase de très près, mais le sens n'en est pas moins parfaitement compréhensible, sans doute en raison de cet "effet de métonymie" qui fait comprendre "un ensemble d'États-clés incluant…".


----------



## Charlie Parker

Voici un autre exemple que je viens de trouver dans la même revue : 


> En fait, l’ex-magnat de l’immobilier est considéré comme le plus grand président par plus d’électeurs républicains que tous les autres présidents autres que Reagan réunis — incluant George Washington et Abraham Lincoln.


 Je me demande si un meilleur choix serait _dont. _Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Bezoard

Cette phrase est horriblement mauvaise, notamment le  _tous les autres présidents autres que Reagan réunis_. Ce _réunis_ n'ajoute rien à  _tous les autres_ et vient comme un cheveu sur la soupe après _Reagan_. Alors le _incluant_ n'est qu'une faute vénielle par rapport au reste ! _Dont_ serait-il beaucoup mieux ? À peine, puisque de toute façon,  c'est un pléonasme : on a parlé  de tous les présidents. En vérité,  si l'on veut insister sur le côté surprenant de la chose en citant nommément deux présidents qu'on croit populaires, je mettrais : _même_.


----------



## jekoh

Bezoard said:


> _tous les autres présidents autres que Reagan réunis_. Ce _réunis_ n'ajoute rien à  _tous les autres_


Si : ce n'est pas juste _plus d'électeurs que tous les autres présidents_, mais plus que _tous les autres réunis._


----------



## Bezoard

Vous voyez, c'est tellement mal écrit que vous-même n'avez pas compris.
Non, reprenez les calculs, Trump, avec 36%, fait moins que la somme des pourcentages attribués par les Républicains aux autres présidents, hors Reagan (18%), soit environ 46%. 
De toute façon, l'article est une version mal traduite d'un article anglais qui lui-même résume assez mal les résultats du sondage récent.


----------



## jekoh

Il n'y a pas besoin de faire des calculs pour voir que _tous les autres présidents_ n'est pas la même chose que _tous les autres réunis. _Après, si ce que dit la phrase n'est même pas vrai, c'est un autre problème. D'après vos chiffres, Trump est devant tous les autres, Reagan inclus, donc si on exclut Reagan, c'est évidemment pour comparer Trump à une somme d'autres.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Charlie Parker said:


> Je me demande si un meilleur choix serait _dont. _Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Non, je pense que "y compris" serait largement préférable, puisqu'on veut montrer à quel point Trump est plus populaire que des présidents pourtant légendaires.


----------



## Maître Capello

jekoh said:


> D'après vos chiffres, Trump est devant tous les autres, Reagan inclus, donc si on exclut Reagan, c'est évidemment pour comparer Trump à une somme d'autres.


Ce que vous oubliez est qu'il y a eu un tout petit peu plus – doux euphémisme – que six présidents au total et que la somme de tous les pourcentages doit donner 100 % par définition. La plupart des autres présidents américains ne sont ainsi pas indiqués dans la liste et ils n'ont obtenu *chacun* que très peu de voix. Mais si on les *cumule*, elles sont loin d'être négligeables. Puisque Trump est considéré par 36 % des républicains comme le meilleur président, cela implique de facto que les 64 % de républicains restants lui préfèrent un autre président. Et comme 18 % ont préféré Reagan, cela signifie que si l'on exclut ces républicains-là, on a 36 % pour Trump et 46 % pour tous les autres réunis. CQFD.

On notera cependant que l'auteur de ce texte a correctement employé la même expression dans le paragraphe qui précède :


> Devançant le candidat potentiel au deuxième rang, son ex-vice-président Mike Pence, par plus de 40 points, il récolte plus d’appuis que la quinzaine d’autres candidats réunis.



Outre le fait que le texte est très mal rédigé, j'en conclus d'une part que son auteur voulait bien parler d'une somme et d'autre part qu'il est nul en maths.

Et pour en revenir à la question de Charlie, il est parfaitement superflu et inopportun dans ce contexte de dire non seulement _*incluant* G. W. et A. L._, mais aussi toutes les autres variantes nommant ces deux présidents, notamment _*dont* G. W. et A. L_.



Bezoard said:


> En vérité, si l'on veut insister sur le côté surprenant de la chose en citant nommément deux présidents qu'on croit populaires, je mettrais : _même_.


Oui, mais seulement si « réunis » ne sous-entend pas une somme.


----------



## jekoh

Maître Capello said:


> Ce que vous oubliez est qu'il y a eu un tout petit peu plus – doux euphémisme – que six présidents au total et que la somme de tous les poucentages doit donner 100 % par définition.


Je n'oublie rien du tout, j'explique à Bezoard le sens de la phrase, qu'il n'avait pas réussi à comprendre.



Maître Capello said:


> Outre le fait que le texte est très mal rédigé, j'en conclus d'une part que son auteur voulait bien parler d'une somme et d'autre part qu'il est nul en maths.


Oui, c'est ce que Bezoard aurait pu dire s'il l'avait remarqué, plutôt que de prétendre que « _réunis_ n'ajoute rien à _tous les autres_ ».


----------



## Bezoard

"Réunis" n'ajoutait rien parce toute la phrase est mal construite et que l'adjectif est particulièrement mal placé ; il y a d'autres manières plus claires pour parler d'une somme que la phrase bancale de l'article, à supposer que les intentions de l'auteur aient été effectivement de parler de cette somme, ce qui était objectivement mal fondé de sa part. J'ajoute que  _plus d'électeurs que tous les autres présidents_ suffit dans une phrase claire à montrer qu'il s'agit de la somme ; sinon, on aurait écrit _plus d'électeurs que chacun des autres présidents._
Pour le prix de courtoisie, je crois qu'il vous faudra passer l'épreuve de rattrapage !


----------

